# Cheap Scanner Printers



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It will mostly be a one off use item to try and save some pictures I've no need for one and the printer will probably never be used. I went to PC World to get a disc drive but they only do mail order on it, when I was in I had a look at some cheap scanner/printers as well so will probably buy both at once.

So given the price of the cheapies any to avoid or pay another few quid and go for a recognised make ???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Loads of places will print / scan / copy pics for you very cheaply.....


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> It will mostly be a one off use item to try and save some pictures I've no need for one and the printer will probably never be used. I went to PC World to get a disc drive but they only do mail order on it, when I was in I had a look at some cheap scanner/printers as well so will probably buy both at once.
> 
> So given the price of the cheapies any to avoid or pay another few quid and go for a recognised make ???


If you are only going to use it once I'd buy the cheapest one possible, maybe secondhand from cashconverters


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Loads of places will print / scan / copy pics for you very cheaply.....


I did think of that but I have loads so might not be viable compared to picking up something cheap.



ian1 said:


> If you are only going to use it once I'd buy the cheapest one possible, maybe secondhand from cashconverters


I did think of that as well but at least with a new one I'll get a bit of comeback if it turns out to be rubbish.


----------



## dave22 (Jul 25, 2007)

just yesterday went to pc world and bought a epson stylus sx 125 Â£29.99, but watch out for the catch they`re only supplied with demo ink cartridges (prob good for 20 A4 pages according to salesman), so you have to buy ink at......Â£29.99,but you need to do this with most printers, also no usb cable supplied....Â£9.99. But the funny thing is if you buy a wireless printer they supply the cable as you need it to set up the network...mental, anyway the printer and scanner do a good job and not bad for the money....dave


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I recently bought a Kodak ESP 5250 all-in-one printer/scanner/copier from Dixons online. Managed to get it for Â£67.24 which included a 10% discount using a voucher I found on t'internet. At that price, I think it's an absolute bargain.

The reason I went for the Kodak was I got sick and tired of being shafted on cartridge costs for various inkjets I've had in the past. At least Kodak have made the replacements a reasonable price, and the quality seems excellent so far.

It was pretty easy to set up the wireless connection, and I can now print from 2 laptops and 2 PCs using the power of witchcraft! Print quality is really good, both black & white and colour. Photos need to be printed onto Kodak's own paper for best results, so I got some from ebay and it seems to produce decent prints.

I don't really use the scanner function because I've already got a separate Canon scanner which I like. However, I did have a play just to see what it was like and the quality was again very good (The Kodak Homecentre software seemed a bit long winded to me, but I'm sure that is just a question of practice).

As a bonus, it can also be used as a full colour copier, which might come in handy occasionally.

All in all, I can recommend it. I hope that helps mate


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of places will print / scan / copy pics for you very cheaply.....
> ...


The cannon MP250 all in one is 29.99 at argos


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A potential issue you might face if buying new is that the cartridges that come with a new printer are only part filled and will run out relatively quickly .... Find one with cheap fills I guess...

Edit...Like wot Dave said above ..


----------



## dave22 (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Having been caught out with the cheap printer, but ridiculously expensive refills in the past (Lexmark) I did a bit of research this time around.

Just like Dave I purchased the Epson SX (I got the 515W), but I researched the cartridge prices before handing over my hard earned to Argos.......... you can buy them for pennies on ebay.

They aint Kosher, but they work, 20 cartridges for a tenner including delivery.

Yeah I know, fake people buy fake goods, let the flaming begin !


----------



## dave22 (Jul 25, 2007)

I`d also like to add, in the past I`ve owned several epson printers and i have always used jr ink refills and which uses the existing cartidges and they`ve worked fine, although you wont get many sales people agreeing


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Having been caught out with the cheap printer, but ridiculously expensive refills in the past (Lexmark) I did a bit of research this time around.
> 
> Just like Dave I purchased the Epson SX (I got the 515W), but I researched the cartridge prices before handing over my hard earned to Argos.......... you can buy them for pennies on ebay.
> 
> ...


I dont buy original refills, there too expensive


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There was a big topic ages ago regarding printer carts and the merits or not of refills or 'pattern' ones....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

HP Deskjet F4580 Wireless Printer Scanner Copier from Argos outlet on Ebay Item number: 360366619333 or check out some of the other printers they sell.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jasonm said:


> There was a big topic ages ago regarding printer carts and the merits or not of refills or 'pattern' ones....


I generally try to buy Kosher items, but not everything in life is black and white so I see life in varying shades of grey when it suits me to  .

I know the arguments for not buying fakes, but when the manufacturers are charging almost as much per ounce for printer ink as dealers are charging for grass, its difficult to tell who exactly are the real criminals.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > There was a big topic ages ago regarding printer carts and the merits or not of refills or 'pattern' ones....
> ...


hahaha thats so true!!! you pay 30 quid for a cannon printer and 20 everytime you need to refil it, cannon could afford to give the printer away free


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to clarify I won't use the printer so cartridges aren't really an issue. On the very odd occasion I do need something printed I use Google Docs and the local library, 5p a page although Tory Boy will maybe put the kybosh on that by closing the place. Still the money saved can go to the war effort in where ever we choose to impose ourselves these days, are we still firing rockets at Gaddaffi !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I only buy ink refils when i really need them, if you dont use them the ink dries up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Just to clarify I won't use the printer so cartridges aren't really an issue. On the very odd occasion I do need something printed I use Google Docs and the local library, 5p a page although Tory Boy will maybe put the kybosh on that by closing the place. Still the money saved can go to the war effort in where ever we choose to impose ourselves these days, are we still firing rockets at Gaddaffi !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


You mean your Labour run local authority might close the Library ....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got a kodak all in one and it isn't anything special, but it is cheap to run with new cartridges being abot Â£7 each for the genuine article.

If you are only going to use it once, get the best possible one form argos and then take it back saying it is rubbish! Pay cash, no comeback. Check the small print in the catalogue first, but I did this a few years ago scanning in wedding photos :taz:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify I won't use the printer so cartridges aren't really an issue. On the very odd occasion I do need something printed I use Google Docs and the local library, 5p a page although Tory Boy will maybe put the kybosh on that by closing the place. Still the money saved can go to the war effort in where ever we choose to impose ourselves these days, are we still firing rockets at Gaddaffi !!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


As a direct result of the Tory Boy cut backs and the money syphoned off into Tory Councils down the south to keep you boys sweet.

Come The Revolution !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a quick look on Amazon, cheapest I can find - Epson Stylus SX125 - Â£23.64 brand new including postage. :shocking:

Given you only want the scanner (and probably only as a one off at that) you will probably struggle to beat that by much (prob add a quid for a cheap USB lead too mind...)

For sheer convenience also try your local supermarket - I picked up my current HP all in one for about Â£30.

As far as brands go I'd say Canon, HP and Epson are all much of a muchness - my personal preference would be to avoid Lexmark.

In the past I have found Lexmarks cheap feeling and the ink (should you choose to start printing) is extortionately priced.

:cheers:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Im right thern


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bought a HP3050 from Staples for Â£38.99 for the kids absolutely brilliant!! Highly recommended


----------

